# Software Updates for Fire HD -- both sizes



## Ann in Arlington

There are new updates for both the HD7 and the HD8.9:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&linkCode=ur2&nodeId=200529680

For the HD7 it's #7.4.1, for the HD8.9 it's 8.4.1. They add the same features/functionality:

In addition to bug fixes and performance improvements, the software update adds the following features to your Kindle Fire:

* Language Support for Canadian English and Canadian French*
You can now change your device language to Canadian English and Canadian French.

* Enable Battery Percentage in the Status Bar*
You can now see the total amount of battery life remaining at the top of the screen when you enable this feature in the Device menu.

It should download automatically eventually with WiFi on, or you can go do it manually. The battery monitor sounds quite useful . . . . . but I sort of hope it can be turned OFF because some people have other third party battery monitoring apps they might prefer. Still. . . a good idea since there's no light.


----------



## HappyGuy

It can be turned off, if you wish. Apparently I got the upgrade last night. Go to, Settings > Device. On my Fire HD 7" the third section down is Battery Remaining visual and right below that is the Show Battery Percentage in Status Bar On/Off switch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks happyguy -- I figured as much. . .but, while WiFi was on all night, the battery in my HD7 is pretty low, so the update hasn't installed.  Haven't checked the 8.9 as it's downstairs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My 8.9" hasn't updated yet...  *taps foot*  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My HD7 did update while I had it on the charger.  When it was finished I put the 8.9 on but haven't checked it yet.

It did not turn the 'battery percentage' monitor on -- I had to go do that via the menu system.  I did already have a battery monitor set; don't know if it was smart enough to know that and decide I didn't need it on.

I note the battery monitor apps do give you bunches more information -- the new icon just has a percentage and nothing more and, as far as I can tell, no easy way to see anything more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I plugged my HD8.9 in and went to take a nap.  It updated while I was sleeping.

Swipe down for the top menu, More > Device.  There's the battery indicator, and then "Show Battery Percentage in Status Bar."

I like it, because when I'm in a game, the 3rd party battery indicator I use isn't visible, but if I swipe to see the options side/bottom bar in the game, the top indicator becomes visible.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

My Fire 8.9 restarted itself while I was out and  using hospital wireless today but it didn't update and there is nothing to install.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> My Fire 8.9 restarted itself while I was out and using hospital wireless today but it didn't update and there is nothing to install.


It might have downloaded the patch, but didn't have enough juice to actually install. . . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy

Ann in Arlington said:


> It might have downloaded the patch, but didn't have enough juice to actually install. . . . . .


Gee, if you had the update, you could see how if it had enough!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Gee, if you had the update, you could see how if it had enough!


True! 

(Of course, there's still the graphic indicator -- but it's not very useful, really.  )

FWIW, my devices were both down about half, give or take, and the update would not install until they were full. So I'm thinking it needs plenty of juice to run the patch.


----------



## Toby

I can not say. My 8.9 had around 25 - 35% battery left & I checked & the update was there. Of course, I might have gotten the update sooner when my battery was fuller on previous days. My 7" was around 20% & no update. I plugged it in to charge. Checked later while still charging, & the update was there. I love this feature.


----------



## kapierce65

I got it   ....I really like the battery indicator!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, KA!  I like it too.  (It makes it like my iPad.  )

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Ann in Arlington said:


> It might have downloaded the patch, but didn't have enough juice to actually install. . . . . .


Nope.. nothing downloaded.. the Update your Kindle was grayed out and remains thus today. And I've had it on charger and wifi on nightly.

I just tapped sync and if that doesn't bring the download, I'll haul out a usb cable and manually update.. later.


----------



## Seamonkey

And not too long after that post, I turned on the Fire again, and it hah updated.  I turned on the % battery feature and appreciate the information, and the format.


----------



## sebat

I never get the updates. Think I'll hold off a few days and see if this one shows up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Make sure you plug it in at night, to ensure a full charge.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

My 8.9 finally updated yesterday afternoon. I like the battery percentage indicator, although I was using a third-party app to do the same thing already. 

Unfortunately the update seems to have broken my wallpaper app (I use a launcher app interface with wallpaper rather than the Kindle interface, most of the time).   The launcher still works at least, so I can live with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe Dobby the house elf doesn't like Draco...

(Draco?  You named your Fire HD Draco?    Or is it after the Athenian legislator?  )

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

No, it's a combination of wanting a dragon name to tie in to 'fire', and the dragon constellation that ties in to my astronomy hobby. No Malfoys involved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> No, it's a combination of wanting a dragon name to tie in to 'fire', and the dragon constellation that ties in to my astronomy hobby. No Malfoys involved.


Ahhhhh...I feel much better....


Betsy


----------



## Toby

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Dragle

Still no sign of an update on mine.  I've been keeping it completely charged up.


----------



## Seamonkey

Dragle, Amazon suggests tapping on SYNC; that may have been what got my update to push to my Fire.


----------



## Dragle

I did tap Sync a couple of times over the weekend; nothing yet. Just tapped it again, a little harder this time.


----------



## Steph H

Dragle said:


>


Try sticking your tongue out on the other side of your mouth....


----------



## Dragle

d-:

:-b

q-:



Still nothing! Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have you tried leaving it plugged in and connected to the network overnight?

You may have to push it...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, my HD7 updated right away but my 8.9 hasn't yet.  And it's been plugged in most of the time with wifi always on.  I'm not worried about it too much; it'll come eventually.  Or I'll give in and do it manually.

I've decided I really like the battery percentage on the 7.  Wish, now, I could toggle OFF the indicator and only have the percentage.


----------



## Dragle

Yup, I've kept wifi on and left it plugged in every night.  However I have not yet tried putting in a bag and waving it over my head.  If I remember that Dick Van **** episode correctly, I'm supposed to scream like a chicken while doing it, right Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Yup, I've kept wifi on and left it plugged in every night. However I have not yet tried putting in a bag and waving it over my head. If I remember that Dick Van **** episode correctly, I'm supposed to scream like a chicken while doing it, right Betsy?


Exactly. (You saw my comment in the setting to last page read thread, didn't you?  Thanks for recognizing the reference...one of my favorite lines from a favorite show.)


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly. (You saw my comment in the setting to last page read thread, didn't you?  Thanks for recognizing the reference...one of my favorite lines from a favorite show.)


Yup. Didn't remember which thread, but I knew immediately what you were referring to. One of the best sitcoms ever. That and the original Bob Newhart show (with Suzanne Pleshette) are my faves.


----------



## Seamonkey

I agree.. I like the % and if I could, I would toggle off the little icon, which is relatively worthless, unless it gets so low it is red, but by then they have sent you a message too.


----------



## Turbowat

I couldn't help but notice that the 7.4.1 update has been taken down and replaced with 7.3.1 on the Amazon Kindle support page - the same goes for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and the 2nd Generation Kindle Fire (they are back to 8.3.1 and 10.3.1 respectively). Or am I hallucinating?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chands62 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that the 7.4.1 update has been taken down and replaced with 7.3.1 on the Amazon Kindle support page - the same goes for the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and the 2nd Generation Kindle Fire (they are back to 8.3.1 and 10.3.1 respectively). Or am I hallucinating?


Hmmm. How odd. No hallucinations -- or else it's a shared experience.  The Fire 8.9 update page definitely now says 8.3.1 and the HD7 says 7.3.1 The 2nd Gen fire is at 10.3.1 -- not sure if it had gone to 10.4.1 before -- I don't have one so hadn't looked. Weird.

And, FWIW, if you click to download, the file name is the older x.3.1. (I thought it was possible the page got put back to an old cached version but the links would go to the latest updates.

I'm fairly certain it's a glitch and the x.4.1 updates will come back.


----------



## Dragle

Hmm, maybe that's why I never got the update.  If there was a problem they may have halted them while it's dealt with.


----------



## Seamonkey

Very strange.


----------



## sebat

Hopefully that's the case, I'm starting to feel like the unloved stepFire!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And this morning it's still showing x.3.1 so I just sent an email to Kindle Support to ask about the version number change. I'll report back what they say. Maybe there is a problem with it but my HD7 is working just fine and I _really_ like the percentage battery indicator!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, to add more mystery, the Free App of the Day today is a battery monitor that adds a percentage to the menu bar....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.msg2219318.html#msg2219318

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the response I got to my inquiry:

Hello,

I'm sorry about the problem you had with updating your Kindle Fire HD devices. This is definitely not what we want our customers to experience. I'll be glad to assist you with this.

The newer software versions of the Kindle Fire HD devices, indeed, had a small error after the update was performed. Due to this, the software version was rolled back to the previous one which was more stable. However, we've fixed the errors and glitches, and released a new software version for both the devices. The versions for the respective devices are as follows:

Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.3 
Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.4.3

You can update the software versions the same way you previously update or visit the below link for further instructions:

http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates

I hope this helps.

If you are still unclear about this or have more questions in regards to this issue, please write back to us from the below link so that we can assist you accordingly:

Please visit the following link to provide the information we requested:

[direct feedback link provided]

Rest assured, we will continue working hard to ensure that we provide the quality product support you expect from us.

We look forward to seeing you again soon.

Thanks for using Kindle and have a wonderful day ahead!



I just checked and the update pages, even following the link, still show x.3.1 but I'm guessing it'll be updated soon. If it's still the old versions tomorrow, I'll respond via their link.


----------



## Seamonkey

Interesting that they give you a link which in still has the n.3.1 version listed, not the n.4.3 versions they advertise.

'tis a puzzlement, indeed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> Interesting that they give you a link which in still has the n.3.1 version listed, not the n.4.3 versions they advertise.
> 
> 'tis a puzzlement, indeed.


Well, the link just goes to the update page. . . .it has whatever the 'latest' is. I'm guessing the person who answered query was told there was x.4.3 coming out so that's what they told me, but it's not quite ready yet.

As I say, if it hasn't changed by tomorrow, I'll ask again.


----------



## skyblue

I would love to have a battery percentage indicator readily visible on my Kindle Fire HD 7.  I am spoiled by the percentage indicator on my iPad.  I would love to be able to glance up while reading and see the battery life percentage remaining rather than having to go to the home screen and guess what's left based on the clunky battery icon. I wonder how long it will be before the update is stabilized and available?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, since the latest update is still showing as x.3.1, I sent another email to Amazon via the 'more information/follow up' link I got in the first message. Again, I'll share here when I hear something. 



skyblue said:


> I would love to have a battery percentage indicator readily visible on my Kindle Fire HD 7. I am spoiled by the percentage indicator on my iPad. I would love to be able to glance up while reading and see the battery life percentage remaining rather than having to go to the home screen and guess what's left based on the clunky battery icon. I wonder how long it will be before the update is stabilized and available?


Even with the short-lived-update, the battery indicator is only available when the menu bar is showing. So you wouldn't see it while reading on the Fire, but do see it when you tap the middle of the screen to pop up the option bars at the top and the bottom.

Third party battery monitors give similar information, but to see it you'd need to take the additional step of swiping down on the top option bar to see the percentage status.


----------



## Atunah

I am confused now. Not a new experience for me though. 

So my fire had updated by itself when this thread about started to that "new" update. Now they are saying that update is unstable? So will they push a fixed version out or will I have to do it manually? And apparently they "fixed" one isn't even showing on the update page?

Its too early to drink, but....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah, if you got the update (x.4.1)-- either manually or automatically -- I don't think you need to worry, unless your device isn't working right.  If that's the case, you might want to contact CS and let them know.

Anyone who didn't get the update when it was, briefly, available, you can't get it now since they've pulled it.  They found a glitch and they're fixing it and will re-release the fixed version the usual way.  

They are not UNinstalling it from devices to which it was already installed.

When I asked about it, the CS people indicated it was available (x.4.3), but it's apparently not yet.  I expect it will come when it comes and it's probably not worth worrying about.  I'm just asking question of Amazon so that all us KBoarders can be kept informed. 

And it's past noon, isn't it, so go ahead and have a drink.


----------



## Atunah

I am glad you are asking the questions Ann.  

Well, my Fire hasn't imploded yet with its mysterious 8.4.1 update, but I haven't been using it much lately. I been reading more again now that I found a better cover for my Paperwhite. 

So thanks for clearing this up. I am just not going to worry about it and I guess they'll have another update going to 8.4.3 at some point anyway. 

I just get confused easy by numbers.


----------



## Atunah

Well, since I just played a bit with my Fire and I haven't had wifi on all week, I put it down and now its either restarting or getting a update. So I guess they are already pushing it out. I'll see when its done and update my post. 

I was on 8.4.1 just for clarification. 

eta: Yep, it now says my kindle is updating. 

eta: and I am now on 8.4.3. It was a very quick update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well then!  That's good news.  Though the site still shows x.3.1 (I just this minute checked again.)

I guess I need to go find my Fires and see what they're doing.   I was on 7.4.1 on the HD7 and 8.3.1 on the HD8.9


----------



## Seamonkey

What I thought was odd was that they uninformed you of the fixes and the new version numbers, provided the link, but no fixes.  Very sloppy.

My 8.9, on the charger overnight, did not update.  Yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Further info -- though how much use it is I can't say:

My HD7, which had 7.4.1 has updated to 7.4.3
My HD8.9 which was still at 8.3.1 has NOT updated.

Haven't heard back from Amazon re: my second communication.

FWIW, it doesn't really bother me that they had new version numbers, that they told me about, but that they're not actually rolled out yet.  I expect the CS person I was in touch with was just mis-informed.  No big deal.  For me the important thing was to know that there was a reason why the update that was there was taken down -- and to know that another will be available (eventually, hopefully soon?) because I want that battery indicator on my 8.9.


----------



## Seamonkey

I am not invested in it bothering anyone else; but I find it a bit jarring.

At any rate, it wasn't long before I opened the cover of my Fire 8.9" and there was a lovely  screensaver with no ad and when I checked, the update/fix had downloaded and installed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And I've gotten a response:


I understand your concern regarding latest software updates for your Kindle device.

I've checked your account and see that your Kindle devices are updated to latest software version (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.3.1 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.3).

There was a small error with the update (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.4.1 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.1). Due to this, the software versions were rolled back.

Also, those customer who received these updates were sent another update (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.4.3 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.3) to overcome the errors.

As your Kindle Fire HD 7" received this update(7.4.1), it was also updated with newer version i.e., 7.4.3.

However, as your Kindle Fire HD 8.9" was not updated to software version of 8.4.1, you've not received the new update i.e., 8.4.3. Because of this reason, help pages show 8.3.1 as the latest software version for Kindle Fire HD 8.9" I apologize if this has caused any inconvenience.

Unfortunately, we do not have any more information about these updates. In this case, I request you to keep checking back for updates on our website at:

http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates 

So that actually makes sense to me. What happened is that they started rolling out the updates and before all the devices got them, they found a bug. So they took it down from their update page. They've got a patch that they're sending to devices that had already gotten the update to fix the bug, but they've not yet released the 'real' update without the bug in the first place. So any device that had gotten x.4.1 got the x.4.3 (my HD7 did, for example) but any device that hadn't yet gotten it (my 8.9) has stayed at x.3.1. And when they have the corrected update ready they'll post it in the usual place and send it out the usual way.

Ridiculously, my big Fire works just fine, but I want that % battery icon!  So, I'll check daily.


----------



## Seamonkey

Hopefully, it will be soon.  I'm thinking they are first updating the devices that got the release before they stopped releasing it, maybe.. I wonder what was so wrong they had to do this.

You'll love the little % when you do get it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> Hopefully, it will be soon. I'm thinking they are first updating the devices that got the release before they stopped releasing it, maybe.. I wonder what was so wrong they had to do this.
> 
> You'll love the little % when you do get it!


Oh I know! I have it on my HD7 

I'm gonna guess that there was perhaps a problem with the language support piece of the update. . . . we in the US didn't notice it but the Canadians did and reported it _tout de suite_ so they pulled it to fix that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I've gotten a response:
> 
> 
> I understand your concern regarding latest software updates for your Kindle device.
> 
> I've checked your account and see that your Kindle devices are updated to latest software version (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.3.1 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.3).
> 
> There was a small error with the update (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.4.1 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.1). Due to this, the software versions were rolled back.
> 
> Also, those customer who received these updates were sent another update (Kindle Fire HD 8.9" - 8.4.3 and Kindle Fire HD 7" - 7.4.3) to overcome the errors.
> 
> As your Kindle Fire HD 7" received this update(7.4.1), it was also updated with newer version i.e., 7.4.3.
> 
> However, as your Kindle Fire HD 8.9" was not updated to software version of 8.4.1, you've not received the new update i.e., 8.4.3. Because of this reason, help pages show 8.3.1 as the latest software version for Kindle Fire HD 8.9" I apologize if this has caused any inconvenience.
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have any more information about these updates. In this case, I request you to keep checking back for updates on our website at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates
> 
> So that actually makes sense to me. What happened is that they started rolling out the updates and before all the devices got them, they found a bug. So they took it down from their update page. They've got a patch that they're sending to devices that had already gotten the update to fix the bug, but they've not yet released the 'real' update without the bug in the first place. So any device that had gotten x.4.1 got the x.4.3 (my HD7 did, for example) but any device that hadn't yet gotten it (my 8.9) has stayed at x.3.1. And when they have the corrected update ready they'll post it in the usual place and send it out the usual way.
> 
> Ridiculously, my big Fire works just fine, but I want that % battery icon!  So, I'll check daily.


Although I got the 8.4.1 on my Fire HD and still haven't received the 8.4.3, even though it's been plugged in all night with WiFi on...



Actually, I don't care, as it's working fine and I have the percent. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Both of my Fires - 7" and 8.9" - are on the newest versions. So it looks like they must have updated twice - once to the buggy version and a second time to the corrected version. I never noticed either of them doing it so I guess it was probably overnight while they were charging. The percent figure is much more helpful in judging the battery life.

I noticed on my 8.9" that when I turned it on and it was where I left it in a video, a yellow band came across the top saying ' your device is not connected' until it picked up the Wi-Fi signal. Is that new? I can't say I've ever noticed that before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think I've seen that before on a video....


----------



## Seamonkey

I will say that both of my updates, for the original flawed-in-some-way update and the presumably fixed update, came after I had tapped on "SYNC" several times.  Not immediately after, but only after I did that.  Quick and quiet stealth updates..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My original update came while I was taking a nap.  Nothing yet for me, even though I took a nap today, too.  

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

LOL.. well Amazon does suggest pressing sync, but no naps.. however, it seems like a good reason to nap.


----------



## Steph H

I still have 8.4.1 on the HD, not yet 8.4.3...and today, my wireless connection isn't connecting, it's giving a router error message.  Yet my original Fire is working fine, so I don't really have a wireless problem, it's something on the FireHD. Just dunno what.

Hopefully 8.4.3 will come soon, since I can't get it off the upload site to do it manually.  Although without wireless, how would I get it? *sigh* Maybe I should finally activate the 4G service....


----------



## Steph H

False alarm...turns out it apparently was something in my router. Even though my Fire1 was humming along fine on wireless at the time I couldn't get into FireHD, Fire1 ended up getting stuck and needing a reboot and when I did, it wouldn't access wireless any more either.  A router restart worked.  Still don't know why wired would work and wireless didn't off the same router but I'm not quite techy enough to figure these things out....lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

8.4.3 isn't on the website yet anyway....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And my Fire 8.9 says "Kindle is upgrading" and is at 8.4.3 now.



Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My Kindle Fire reset and then upgraded, but I wasn't in the game and thought something was wrong, which was silly for me, a long time kindle user. I like the battery percentage thingy, but I usually have my charger plugged in the device next to my favorite coach potato chair.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## sebat

Still no up date for me. 

I really wish the "Update your Kindle" button had a real use. It would be nice if you could just push that to get the latest version sent to your device instead of having to downloading it from the web page. I've never once received an automatic update on any of my Kindles!


----------



## Toby

I don't usually get them on my kindles, at least waiting usually for 2 weeks, but I have been on my Fires, which makes me extremely happy. Yesterday, I checked my 8.9 & I got the update. Today, while I was charging the 7, I saw that the Fire was updating.


----------



## Steph H

Still no 8.4.3 here....


----------



## Atunah

Steph H said:


> Still no 8.4.3 here....


Have you had any issues on 8.4.1 yet? I was a bit worried about that as they were talking about bugs. I didn't have it long enough to notice anything other than maybe some slugglishness in the paging through the books. More jerky, but I didn't have much time to play around before they gave me 8.4.3.

I hope you get it soon, just in case there are noticeable bugs.


----------



## Jesslyn

Atunah said:


> Have you had any issues on 8.4.1 yet? I was a bit worried about that as they were talking about bugs. I didn't have it long enough to notice anything other than maybe some slugglishness in the paging through the books. More jerky, but I didn't have much time to play around before they gave me 8.4.3.
> 
> I hope you get it soon, just in case there are noticeable bugs.


OMG, if my Kindle 8.9(8.4.3) gets anymore laggy, jerky, I'm going to leave it alone until the next update. It is killing me. I have a 2 year old Android phone and a 2yo Android tablet that are faster with worse specs. 
Touch, wait thru the black screen--app opens. Touch something, blank screen, page refreshes. This is not operating like a premier tablet at all.


----------



## Atunah

Jesslyn said:


> OMG, if my Kindle 8.9(8.4.3) gets anymore laggy, jerky, I'm going to leave it alone until the next update. It is killing me. I have a 2 year old Android phone and a 2yo Android tablet that are faster with worse specs.
> Touch, wait thru the black screen--app opens. Touch something, blank screen, page refreshes. This is not operating like a premier tablet at all.


Hmm, I never really had that issue with my 8.9 at all. The only time was when I was playing waiting to go from that old new update to the fixed new update. I suspect it was trying to give me the update as I was playing around as a minute later it rebooted with the new update. 
My fire is as fast as my husband's ipad. Can't say I get any blank screens on it. Wonder if there is something wrong with yours then. 
Is it just since that new update? I always go and reboot my kindles after each time they get a new update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> OMG, if my Kindle 8.9(8.4.3) gets anymore laggy, jerky, I'm going to leave it alone until the next update. It is killing me. I have a 2 year old Android phone and a 2yo Android tablet that are faster with worse specs.
> Touch, wait thru the black screen--app opens. Touch something, blank screen, page refreshes. This is not operating like a premier tablet at all.


How full is your device? And do you have a lot of non-Amazon apps? I ended up taking off some of the non-Amazon apps I had installed (like an alternate launcher) because I didn't like the performance.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, I delete things I'm not using.  Probably doesn't make a lot of difference, but to swap out data it needs open space -- like that 1 - 15 sliding puzzle from when we were kids.  I figure the more open space the easier the swapping.   And they're all just a click away in the cloud anyway.

I have a friend who was lamenting that his was full. . .he's got the 8.9 with more memory.  I asked him how it could be full, what the heck did he have on it. . well, he had several seasons of some tv shows.  Well, DUH!


----------



## Steph H

I have 8.4.3 now but have no idea when I got it. I'll have to play around with it to see if there are any performance issues now that I know I have it. When I used it late last night to play several games and read a magazine, it was fine.

The only problem I noticed when it changed to 8.4.1 was that the wallpaper program no longer works (I'm using an alternate launcher with a separate wallpaper program), which is only mildly annoying. That appears to be continued with 8.4.3.


----------



## Dragle

I now have 8.4.3 but I can't see any differences anywhere.  The battery indicator is exactly the same as before.  Is there a setting I have to change to get the enhanced indicator and see the %?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I now have 8.4.3 but I can't see any differences anywhere. The battery indicator is exactly the same as before. Is there a setting I have to change to get the enhanced indicator and see the %?


yes. . . . when the update comes, it doesn't change automatically. Go to More, then Device. Underneath the battery bar you'll see a toggle for "Show Battery Percentage in Status Bar".


----------



## Dragle

Ann in Arlington said:


> yes. . . . when the update comes, it doesn't change automatically. Go to More, then Device. Underneath the battery bar you'll see a toggle for "Show Battery Percentage in Status Bar".


/*headdesk*/ Thanks! I don't know how I missed it ... I was expecting it to be under Sounds and Display, but I thought I had looked under Device, too.


----------



## tommyr

I have the 7" Fire HD and am still showing 7.4.3. The last several updates seem to fix the charging/battery issues. 
How are you guys up to version 8 

The device shows me current (update button grayed out). 

Thanks!


----------



## Atunah

tommyr said:


> I have the 7" Fire HD and am still showing 7.4.3. The last several updates seem to fix the charging/battery issues.
> How are you guys up to version 8
> 
> The device shows me current (update button grayed out).
> 
> Thanks!


The 8 versions are for the 8.9 inch kindle. Looks like you are current with your 7.4.3 now on your 7 inch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tommyr said:


> I have the 7" Fire HD and am still showing 7.4.3. The last several updates seem to fix the charging/battery issues.
> How are you guys up to version 8
> 
> The device shows me current (update button grayed out).
> 
> Thanks!


The numbers are different for 7" Fires vs 8.9" Fires. The HD 7 has software 7.x.x, HD8.9 has 8.x.x.

For both, the most recent, as shown on the website, is x.4.3 where x is 7 for the smaller one and 8 for the larger. Not sure when that changed. . .last time I looked it was still at x.3.1 so it looks like they've gotten the bug in the x.4.1 version sorted out.

The update will come down automatically, eventually, as long as you have wireless on and do a sync now and then. It generally updates while it's sleeping. Or, if you're impatient  there are directions to download it and update manually HERE. Just click on your Fire model.

edit: after typing this last night I went downstairs to where my Fires were and, sure enough, the 8.9 -- which hadn't gotten the briefly available 8.4.1 ever -- had updated to 8.4.3. Yay for a battery percentage.


----------



## tommyr

Thank you both for the replies. I thought that may be the case.


----------



## skyblue

I have 7.4.3.  I do not have a battery life percentage.  Which upgrade supplies that?


----------



## Linjeakel

skyblue said:


> I have 7.4.3. I do not have a battery life percentage. Which upgrade supplies that?


It's in the 7.4.3 upgrade but as Ann has said previously -



Ann in Arlington said:


> yes. . . . when the update comes, it doesn't change automatically. Go to More, then Device. Underneath the battery bar you'll see a toggle for "Show Battery Percentage in Status Bar".


----------



## skyblue

Linjeakel said:


> It's in the 7.4.3 upgrade but as Ann has said previously -


Thanks! I did check earlier before I received the update, but obviously missed it once the update occurred!


----------

